# Cannibal



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

What did the cannibal get when he was late for dinner?

The cold shoulder.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Your not supposed to pull the crackers yet :roll: :wink:


----------



## clewb (Aug 8, 2014)

Haha yes John . This one was actually in a game I played recently!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:roll: :lol:


----------

